# isc.ro install problems



## purplekaycee (Sep 18, 2015)

I want to play scrabble online with friends using the isc.ro interface does anyone know how to go about installing?


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2015)

Go to isc.ro and follow the instructions maybe?


----------

